# Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????



## fishcatcher (22. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,
da ich bald Urlaub habe, wollte ich mal nach Holland zum angeln fahren.
Im Internet habe ich mich über die Maasplassen, Asselt Baggerseen und Maas informiert, nur die holländischen Angelregeln machen mir ein wenig zu schaffen. Deswegen hätte ich ein paar Fragen.

Welche Angelscheine brauche ich und wo bekomme ich diese für die Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen und Maas (was kosten Sie) ?
Darf man Köderfische benutzen, ich habe gehört, dass man in bestimmten Gewässern und in bestimmten Zeiten bestimmte Köder nicht benutzen darf ?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt ohne Boot an die Seen bzw. Fluss zu fahren und wie nahe kommt man mit dem Auto heran ?
Kennt jemand ein paar gute Stellen an besagten Gewässern ?
Ich danke euch im Voraus für eure Antworten !!!


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Erstmal willkommen im board

dein Jahresfischerei schein (sportvisakte) bekommste bei der Post. Kostet 9,50€
 Die Maas-seen sind in vielen Vereinen in holland mit bei. Ich bin in Roermond im angelverein, und darf sie befischen. Dafür habe ich den Maas Seen Erlaubnisschein

zu 2. Sperrzeit Köderarten: In der periode vom 1.april bis zum letzen Samstag im monat Mai darfste nicht angeln mit. Wurm oder wurmimitation. einem köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen. Kunstköder aller Art, mit Ausnahme der kunstfliege, insofern nicht grösser als 2,5 cm

3. JA lohnt sich auf jeden fall auch ohne boot. ISt immer unterschiedlich wie weit du mit dem auto ans Wasser kommst. An der Maas selber habe ich gesehn das Autos direkt beim Angler standen, oben bei Wessem. Andere Hollandangler können mit sicherheit mehr dazu sagen. Da ich mit dem boot unterwegs bin.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*



			
				fishcatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> Im Internet habe ich mich über die Maasplassen, Asselt Baggerseen und Maas informiert,


Hallo fishcatcher

kannste viehleicht ein paar links hier rein setzten wo du dich über die Maasplassen informiert hast. Währe echt hilfreich da ich jetzt alle Papiere für die Maasplassen zusammen habe wollte ich auch mal dort hin weiß aber nicht genau wo.

zu deiner 1. frage: Soweit ich weiß bekommt man den Maas Seen Erlaubnisschein nur wenn du in einem Niederländischen Angelverein bist. Auf der vorderseite der Erlaubnis muß ein Stempel von diesem Angelverein sein. Weiterhin brauchst du die Limburg Erlaubnis die bekommst du auch nur wenn du im Angelverein bist.
Wenn du nur im besitz der Sportvisakte bist darfst du nur an der Maas fischen und dann nur mit einer Rute und darfst keine Kunstköder benutzen.

Ich hatte mich auch vor ein paar Wochen über diese Geschichte informiert mit den Papier und Bestimmungen. Was ich oben geschrieben habe ist das was aus denn Papieren hervorgeht und was mir der Angelhändler in NL erzählt hat. Ich habe für die Anmeldung im Verein plus allen Dokumenten(Limburg Erlaubnis, Maas Seen Erlaubnisschein, Vereinsgebühr, Groote Vergunning)   rund 30 €uronen und dann nochmal 9,50€uros für die Sportvissakte bezahlt.  Habe bis jetzt aber nur an dem Vereinsgewässer gesessen wollte aber in nächster Zeit auch an die Maasplassen oder an die Maas angeln gehen. 

Also wer hat ne beschreibung wo man ganz gut hin kommt und auch die möglichkeit besteht das man was  fängt.

Bis densen 
schöne Fischreiches Wochenende


----------



## Lachsy (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

eine gute Stelle ist im Oolerplassen, wo die Surfer sind. dort kann man auch gut parken

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Eifelhecht2006 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

dass mit den Maasplassen interessiert mich ebenfalls.Wie wird man den Mitgkied in einem holländischen Verein?Mich würde ein Verein bei Roermond interessieren.Geht das online oder wohin meldet man sich?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## QWERTZ (17. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Mhhh...von 2007?

Also ich habe mich die letzten Jahre intensiv mit dem angeln 
in der Niederlnade (Roermond / Asselt / Venlo) beschäftigt und
könnte zu diesem Thema sicher einige fragen beantworten.

Ist ja nicht ganz einfach durch die regeln unserer Nachbarn durchzusteigen.#d

Wenn also immernoch Fragen offen sind....dann fragt! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## gimli (17. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*



> Wenn also immernoch Fragen offen sind....dann fragt!



Das Schleppen mit Wobblern/Gufis ist auf der Maas ja erlaubt. Es soll allerdings auch irgendwo verboten sein.

Vielleicht kannst du ja weiterhelfen welche Stelle(n) das ist/sind? |kopfkrat

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## QWERTZ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Hi gimli,

davon habe ich bislang noch nie etwas gehört!
Da ich selbst aber kein Boot habe und ausschließlich vom Ufer aus fische kann ich Dir hierzu leider keine verbindliche Antwort geben. 
Ich bin allerdings mal eingeladen worde mit vom Boot aus zu angeln. Da wurde über ein Verbot von Schleppen nicht gesprochen. Wir hatten eigentlich permanent die Wobbler im Wasser. Kann natürlich sein, dass wir die "verbotenen Stellen" gar nicht erst angefahren sind. Steht denn hierzu nix in Deinen Papieren? Weißt Du ungefähr wo das Verbot gelten soll? Nähe Roermond?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## krauthi (18. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

so weit ich weiß  ist das schleppen  von der eisenbahnbrücke     bis runter  hinter neer   verboten   da  der  berufsfischer dort   in dem stück stellnetze    im wasser hat 

werde mal versuchen  den genauen textlink    wieder zu finden 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Mhhh...von 2007?


eigenlich schon von 2004:q

Hier zum schleppen aus der list:

onder de gemeente Neer tussen km 88.000 en km 89.300
_In de gedeelten Maas van de heer Nelissen is niet alleen het_
_nachtvissen verboden, maar ook het zogenaamd slepend vissen __vanuit een boot._​ 
2008 gab es noch mal ein Zusatzheft zur lijst wo paar Änderungen drin stehen, ich weis jetzt aber nicht ob das auch das schleppen betrifft. Das Heft finde ich leider nicht im Netz.


----------



## gimli (18. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*



> *Nachtvissen in de Maas* is het gehele jaar toegestaan, echter m.u.v. de
> volgende gedeelten:
> 
> […]
> ...



Genau die Stelle meinte ich. Zugegeben, die Antwort war etwas verborgen, aber genau so sollte das sein. :q

Ich würde sagen, der Schreiber über mir hat 100 Punkte. #6#6

Aber Herr Krauthi hat auch nicht schlecht aus seiner Erfahrung geschöpft. #6



> Hi gimli,
> 
> davon habe ich bislang noch nie etwas gehört!



Leider kein Punkt an MarcelReiners.


----------



## QWERTZ (19. September 2008)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Morgen!

So kann man sich irren....wieder was gelernt.
Aber ich hab ja gesagt das ich keine verbindliche Antwort geben kann


----------



## Severin 11 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Wer ist denn hier mal an einem gemeinsamen Angeln in den Niederlanden bei Roermond bzw Asselt interessiert . Da ich schon lange Zeit an diesen Stellen Fische kenne ich die Spots . 
Wäre bestimmt mal eine Klasse Sache mit einigen gemeinsam den Zandern und Hechten nachzustellen . 
Gerne biete ich euch auch eine Bootstour an 
Viele Grüße 
Severin


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Hi . Ich wäre dabei .Bin auch fast jedes WE in Asselt .

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Frank aus Lev (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Hätte ich auch Lust drauf, allerdings bei mir erst ab Herbst.
Morgen geht es erst einmal wieder für 8 Wochen nach Holland zu meinen Snoekjes, allerdings in eine andere Ecke.
Wenn das für dich auch in Ordnung wäre, melde dich am besten via PN.


----------



## Checco (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Da werden sich ja einige finden lassen, angeln recht viele in der Region.
Ich bin auch häufig in der Region Roermond und ab und zu mal in Asselt.


----------



## guido007 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Maasplassen und Asselt Baggerseen ??????????*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte, nach fast 27 Jahre Pause, wiedermal meine Ruten ins Wasser  schmeißen und suche Mitstreiter, die gerne dabei sein möchten. Ich würde  gerne auf Zander, Hecht und Barsch  gehen und möchte mich beim HSV de Swalm ab 2018 anmelden. Gewässer  wären dann z.B. Asselt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier noch aktive  Petrijünger gibt, die mitmachen möchten?
Ich selber bin 43 Jahre alt und muss das Handwerk fast neu erlernen, da ich damals nur mit Blinker geangelt habe.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man mir aktuelle Tipps geben könnte und sich  der ein oder andere für ein gemeinsames Angeln interessieren würde.
Ich komme aus Nettetal.
Gruß an alle.


----------

